# Gun dealer Online Lancaster,PA



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone dealt with this site or heard any good/bad reviews? They have some nice gear but,

I've tried to call to speak with someone but haven't got any answer in the last 4 days. No email replies either.

The owner is John Radzik
1597 Peony Rd
Lancaster, PA 17602


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never dealt with them, but my feeling is *ANY* business that cannot answer their phone at all or return emails same day, does not get my business. Customer service is a huge deal to me and I don't tolerate poor performance in that area; especially when there are so many other businesses out there that want my money and can provide quality care to their customers.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

SXDSC9mm said:


> Anyone dealt with this site or heard any good/bad reviews? They have some nice gear but,
> 
> I've tried to call to speak with someone but haven't got any answer in the last 4 days. No email replies either.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a reputable dealer in the Lancaster PA area, there are 3 that I would recommend. Trop, Kinsey's and Backwoods Outfitters. I know Trop and Backwoods will do transfers for you. If you want further info, please send me a private message. I don't know where you got John Radzik's name but my guess is that it may be listed for transfers and may have an FFL. His address is only a few blocks from my home and there is no gun shop there.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> I've never dealt with them, but my feeling is *ANY* business that cannot answer their phone at all or return emails same day, does not get my business. Customer service is a huge deal to me and I don't tolerate poor performance in that area; especially when there are so many other businesses out there that want my money and can provide quality care to their customers.


Second that!

Buds is here in Ky and I've seen their shop many times. They stay hopping over there and still will answer people in a timely manner.


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

That seems pretty fishy if you say that address is near your house and there isn't a gun shop in that area.

www.gundealeronline.com with the selection the website has, I would think they would need a pretty large warehouse of some sort...hmmm scam site possibly?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I looked over the site. I'm pretty sure he is just a guy with an FFL who deals totally over the internet/out of his home with no storefront. I doubt he holds any inventory save for a dozen or two guns in his home (note the low amount of used guns in inventory). It is a good site but I'll bet with the recent run on guns and with manufacturers backed up, he would probably not meet his two week delivery window. I will tell you this, his prices are pretty high compared to some of the auction sites and gun shops in this (Lancaster) area. Call Tom at Backwoods Outfitters for pricing and go visit his little shop. You'll receive great customer service and a lot of friendly advise along with better pricing. I bought my Kimber TLE II from Backwoods for $769. This guy is selling it for $899. His pricing on the S&W Sigma is about 20% high as well. His Taurus 24/7 is right on though at $369. Buyer beware and good luck. The reason you probably didn't get a call back was due to deer season. He may have been away like most of PA last week.


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been looking everywhere for the green OD sub compact XD9, and this was one of the few places I found that had it listed as in stock, but I'm sure once I get a hold of someone there they will only tell me that they are having trouble getting that model too. I'm gonna give them a few more days to answer my emails/voicemails, because I can somewhat understand calling off work for a few days to hunt. If customers aren't important enough to this guy to try to get out a reply within a week, then I'm gonna check out Trop or Backwoods to see if they can get what I'm looking for.


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

So i've had an order placed with this place since thursday and have been trying to get in contact with someone since then. NOTHING. 

The site looks legit, its secure, has some positive feedback from another online auction site, so I decide to wait a few more days and just keep trying to get in contact with someone b/c I need to work out the FFL details. 4 days later still NOTHING (emails or phone calls).

Tonight (sunday) I decide to have a friend email this guy using his email address. My friend just asked "do you have a physical store I could come browse around?". The guy responds right away to my friends email address and tells him "no i don't but you can order online and pick up" !?!? 

what is up with this guy ignoring my attempts to contact him? I'm still trying to talk with someone so I can cancel my order at this place.Either this guy is just way too lazy and doesn't want to communicate with a person who has placed an order with him, or this is some type of scam. Either way I'm not happy and wouldn't recommend anyone even bother giving this place a second thought

Worst customer service ever....well technically there hasn't even been any customer service for me to complain about


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try his home number from the White Pages.(717) 295-1737


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

I already went to the white pages and called about 3-4 different numbers with no answers, just voicemail.

Anyway update time....

This dude finally responds to my email at 11am this morning. This response was a reply to my previous message where I called him out on his ignoring and avoiding any emails or calls from me, but answering to an unknown emailer who is actually helping me figure out if this guy was dodging me or just out of town or something. My email basically said "cancel my order and do not charge my credit card, I know you've been ignoring my attempts to contact you while taking messages from others"

He replies this morning with "your credit card was charged, but it should drop off the statement in a short time. Thanks"

wtf....this guy didn't even address the whole reason I am ticked and hence cancelling my order through him. I'm guessing he had trouble finding the item and just didn't want to deal with me in fear I might cancel my order rather than wait for him to find the product. Either that or he was just lazy as all get out. In any case I would not suggest buying from Gun Dealer Online LLC. If this guy tries anything funny by charging my credit card I'm reporting him to the Better Business Bureau and blocking any charges to my c.c. from his business.

Anyway, after hopefully being finished dealing with this guy, I found one other place that was carrying what I was looking for (www.acefirearms.com). They have a huge inventory and the guys there promptly answered the phone and helped me get an order placed in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It sounds to me like you ought to be blocking your credit card now, not waiting until it gets charged. This guy is setting off too many warning bells, in my opinion.

KG


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

SXDSC9mm said:


> I'm guessing he had trouble finding the item and just didn't want to deal with me in fear I might cancel my order rather than wait for him to find the product.


Still no excuse for poor customer service.


----------

